# help me please



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I am at the point on lowboy trailer where I have to glue and clamp 45 degree angel 
for the life of me I cant figure out how to do it 
any help I would appreciate thanks tony


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking at some You Tube videos on picture frame type clamps may help. I have made several simple jigs that help me with picture frames.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I have used a piece of scrap with the same a gle and then had a straight piece and just used a BUNCH of clamps!

Or buy a corner clamp.


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Tony, I think when I did my Low Boy I cut some scrap pieces of timber the width of the trailer and splayed at 45 degrees. Make sure the other edges are square then you can clamp 1 piece on either side of the small angled part of the trailer. If you get 1 edge of your mitered block lined up on the inside of the miter then you can get one piece of the trailer glued and clamped lightly to this block. Just do one part of the trailer at a time and put the dowels in before gluing the last part together.
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... 45 degree an*gel* ...
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Any degree *angel* will help (or maybe a minister, priest rabi or even Pope Francis). However, I think the boys above may have hinted at solving your *angle* problem.

I've always found a complimentary angle from scrap (45 for 45, or 30 for 60) to create a 90° should give a good clamping surface as long as the complimentary scrap is well clamped.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting problem, I'll be following this thread.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

IM THINKING something like this now

thanks guys for all your helpful advice

EXCEPT LBD LMAO angel I typed that cuz that's what I am HEHEHE )


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I haven't found an easier, or better way than tape.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree with the "tape" solution! Provided though that your angles are accurately cut, however.

Planeman


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Going to be needing this in the not to distant future so thanks guy's!!!
I used some of that aluminum duck tape when I made my wooden cyclone needed something really sticky and strong.
I used the aluminum tape cause that's what I found on the shelf when I got ready to make it.

Show us a picture when you figure it out or it didn't happen. LOL

Thanks again!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

still working on it guys 1 thing I did do is put bisquits in it …..... there is just enuff room for 2


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Always a good idea! Me, I'm a dowel guy. I usually do my gluing of the joint clamped up if possible, taped if not. After the glue sets I then drill and add dowels. Haven't had a joint come loose yet! But there are times when you don' want he dowels to be seen. I've been woodworking for 60 years and have learned how to do proper gluing and clamping. That with the glues that have been improved so much over the years is usually enough without the dowels but I like to put them in anyway just in case.

Planeman


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

GR8, As you always say… Pictures, pictures… What are you hauling? Which joint are you trying to do? The biscuits I dunk in my cappaT would require a bucket let alone 2 side by side…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> GR8, As you always say… Pictures, pictures… What are you hauling? Which joint are you trying to do? The biscuits I dunk in my cappaT would require a bucket let alone 2 side by side…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


when I typed this statement about wooden biscuit's …....... was kind of figuring you would have to say something
LMAO ))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ...statement about wooden biscuit s ….
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Better than a *wooden eye*. Still waiting for the pictures. And the missus says, not of you… you remind her too much of me..


----------

